# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Ocasion aro de tractor ford

## evaskez

Buenos dias, quizas haya alguien que este buscando un aro para tractor ford, de 82 cm de diametro, 8 agujeros y 38,5 cm de cuerpo, nuevo, solo a 500.00 nuevos soles. Lo tengo en trujillo, mi telefono es el 948636359 o nextel 607*3981 PICT0001.jpgPICT0002.jpgTemas similares: Ocasion vendo terreno agricola ¿Cual es el mejor tractor para viñedos? ¿Que mejoraría? Tractor Usado Vendo Tractor Fiat Usado 1380 DT Vendo Tractor Fiat Usado

----------

